# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Piramidë ilire në Bosnjë

## ArberXYZ

Një studiues boshnjak beson se ka zbuluar rrënojat e të parës Piramidë të ndërtuar në Europë, mijëra vjet më parë. Sipas tij ajo është vepër e ilirëve, banorëve të parë të Ballkanit. Ajo ndodhet në kodrën e Visoçocos, ne veri te kryeqytetit Sarajevë. Zbulimi i tyre u bë nga Semir Osmanagiç, nje kërkues profesionist i civilizimeve te lashta, qe jeton në ShBA. Ai ka botuar nente vëllime te Historise alternative dhe eshte studiues i piramidave ne Ameriken Qendrore dhe Jugore. Ai beson se iliret jetuan ne rajon 27 mije vjet me pare. Studiuesi mendon se Piramida e Diellit, siç e quan ai, është një nga më të mëdhatë në botë, 100 metra e larte, pak me e ulet se piramida e Gizes ne Egjipt.



Marre nga teleteksi i Top-Channel-it.

***

Ne fakt ky lajm u dha ne lajme dhe me beri pershtypje te madhe, prandaj e mora nga txt, dhe e hodha ketu ne forum.

----------


## ArberXYZ

ja dhe ca foto:

----------


## ArberXYZ



----------


## Hyllien

Europe's first pyramid?

Bosnia's leading Muslim daily Dnevni Avaz writes excitedly about "a sensational discovery" of "the first European pyramid" in the central town of Visoko, just north of Sarajevo.

Excavations at a hill site above the town have been going on for several months and initial analyses "have confirmed the original claim that this is Europe's first pyramid and a monumental building, similar in dimensions to the Egyptian pyramids."

"The pyramid is 100 metres high and there is evidence that it contains rooms and a monumental causeway ...
The plateau is built of stone blocks, which indicates the presence at the time of a highly developed civilisation," the daily explains.

"Archaeological excavations near the surface have uncovered a part of a wall and fragments of steps," it reveals.

"Visocica hill could not have been shaped like this by nature," geologist Nada Nukic tells the daily. "This is already far too more than we have anticipated, but we expect a lot more from further analysis," she concludes. 


BBC,   26 tetor

------------------------------------------------------

OSMANAGIC: WE HAVE ALREADY DUG OUT THE FIRST STAIR OF THE PYRAMID

VISOKO, October 26 (FENA) &#226;€“ Archeological activities have began on hill Visocica near Visoko, which holds the remains of the medieval royal town of Visoki, and the aim is to confirm the existence of the first European pyramid. 

Hill Visocica hides the first European pyramid of monumental proportions, claims author of the book &#226;€œBosnian pyramid of the Sun&#226;€� Semir Osmanagic (photo), which was promoted yesterday in Sarajevo. 

Osmanagic on Wednesday told Fena that this facility has an accession plateau wide 40 and long 200 meters built of stone plates. The access plateau is in the form of stairs leading to the pyramid. 

The basis for the claim that Visocica holds a most valuable archeological monument is seen in a series of construction anomalies determined during research conducted in August. These anomalies indicate that the hill was not created naturally, but by man. 

Apart from the &#226;€œpyramid of the Sun&#226;€�, Osmanagic claims that a smaller pyramid, which he calls &#226;€œpyramid of the Moon&#226;€� is located in the area opposite to Visocica, which again confirms that pyramids were always built in pairs. 

&#226;€œWe have already dug out one stair of the pyramid and we will continue working on the second stair&#226;€�, says Osmanagic. 

Osmanagic was unable to answer when the pyramid would see the light of day, adding that digging out of the wider sections of pyramid only would depend on additional funds.


-----------

Hajde teoria Indoeuropiane ku eshte, ku jane keta doktorrat aziatik pe sirie ? Kot nuk quhen pellazget paraselenite, jane populli me i lashte dhe me i ndritur, populli qe ka patur nje gjuhe sipas Kolonel Martin William Leake qe nuk eshte tejkaluar kurre per nga bukuria dhe estetika nga asnje gjuhe tjeter ne kete bote deri ne ditet tona.

----------


## Hyllien

Kendej ngjan si stili i Majave, kushedi teorite e Nermin Vlores me Giuseppe Catapanon paskan qene te verteta qe kembengulnin per nje lidhje mes ketyre popujve te sterlashte... Mbaj mend qe ne librin e saj per Etrusket Nermin Vlora flet per deshifrimin e nje shkrimi(me ane te shqipes kuptohet) gjetur prane nje mumjeje qe eshte gjetur cuditerisht ne Jugosllavi por nuk dihet se ku. Atehere ajo mendonte se mund te jete e ardhur nga Egjipti... tani me sa duket cdo gje ndryshon.

----------


## D@mian

> Ai beson se iliret jetuan ne rajon 27 mije vjet me pare.




I forte qenka ky boshnjaku. Iliret, si entitet i formuar, paskan qene bashkekohes te Homo neanderthalensis dhe e kalonin kohen e lire duke ndertuar piramida :pa dhembe:

----------


## panchovilla

> I forte qenka ky boshnjaku. Iliret, si entitet i formuar, paskan qene bashkekohes te Homo neanderthalensis dhe e kalonin kohen e lire duke ndertuar piramida


Edhe une i ketij mendimi jam. Pak si teper 27 mije vjet.
Por sidoqofte ka shume historiane qe thone se Iliret nese kane ardhur nga ndonje vend tjeter ne ballkan kane ardhur shume heret rreth 8000-10000 para eres sone. Dmth eshte thuajse e sigurte qe iliret jane me te vjeter se greket ne Ballkan. 
Plus ca krahasime gjuhsore qe i bejne mes ilireshtes dhe shqipes vetem sipas tingujve pa hulmtim shkencor s'eshte aspak gje e mire. Ska nevoje per gjera te tilla?
Cka mendojne te tjeret?

----------


## Kreksi

Pozita e papershtatshme e vendit më ben te dyshoj se kjo eshte koder natyrore, por gjithqka eshte e mundur....
Te shofim mos po na del piramid e mveshur e tera nga argjendi, pse jo!!!!

Ne google hearthe i mora disa foto ne 3D dhe duket qarte se ka kater kende dhe nje maje....kjo koder.

http://www.forumi.zeriyt.com/index.p...c,22011.0.html

----------


## Baptist

Po he more Kresksi, fol edhe tine.

Po nuke na pershtaten faktet me teorine qe na kane dhene te vertetojme, heqim faktet. Me nje llaf, Pellazget na ngaterrojne, hiqi fare e futi ndene qilim. Po keshtu, piramidat e plota e te prera qe jane vetem sinomime te kodrave. Pastaja, sic thua edhe vete eshte ne vend te papershatshem. Duhej te kish qene ne mes te qytetit, prane Universitetit te Shtetit.

----------


## Baptist

Gjithmone kam menduar se Sanco eshte personazhi me i spikatur i Servantes. Deri ne momentin kur pyeta veten, si shpjegohet qe ky realist i qepet pas marrezise?

Mbase ka shume njerez qe mendojne se historia eshte idjotesi. Shuma e vektoreve negative (sado e madhe te jete) nuk del pozitive. Ne kete rast, realiteti reduktohet ne pyetjet drejtuar gomarit te Sancos.

----------


## panchovilla

> Gjithmone kam menduar se Sanco eshte personazhi me i spikatur i Servantes. Deri ne momentin kur pyeta veten, si shpjegohet qe ky realist i qepet pas marrezise?
> 
> Mbase ka shume njerez qe mendojne se historia eshte idjotesi. Shuma e vektoreve negative (sado e madhe te jete) nuk del pozitive. Ne kete rast, realiteti reduktohet ne pyetjet drejtuar gomarit te Sancos.


Po ti gomar i `Sancho Panchos` qe permendet te libri i Cervantes Pancho Villa eshte revolucionar-bandit meksikan qe ka operuar ne Texas e s'ka lidhje me ate Panchon te libri. Pse duhet te jetjme me enderra e ta bejme gjithe boten shqiptare? Kete se marr vesh.
Ti mendon ashtu une mendoj keshtu. 
Si qenka histori kjo? Ku jane faktet ku jane konfirmimet?

PS: nese me ofendoni ju do ju ofendoj edhe une juve. Nese me repsektoni thjesht si anetare dhe flisni si duhet poashtu do i ua kthej.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Sa here qe ne forum sillen tema te tilla, qe meritojne me te vertete vemendje dhe respekt, del dikush qe do ta ktheje ate ne teme qesharake.
Ne rast se nuk di gje, te pakten ke durim e lexo e meso, nese nuk ke gje per te thene, me mire hesht!

Keshtu Panchovilla!

Habitem me nje fakt, qe kur te huajt jane ata qe na sjellin shume materiale studimore per historine tone, del dikush nga padituria ose nese kjo tingellon e rende atehere po e ndryshoj, nga mosbesimi dhe nenvleftesimi i vlerave kombetare, nxin fleten duke shkruar me nje dore te dridhur fjale te pamenda!

Ne flasim ketu, ndersa ai studjuesi boshnjak po kryen germimet dhe po nxjerr ne drite vlera te fshehura per mijera vite, qe ndoshta neser do te flasin shume per historine dhe prejardhjen e popullit tone e jo vetem te atij.
Pellazget kane qene nje popull qe kane populluar te gjithe Evropen!
Iliret kane qene vetem nje pjese e ketij populli!

*Sa per ilustrim, po sjell nje pjese nga libri "Enigma" i Robert d'Ang&#233;ly:
*

*PELLAZG&#203;T*

Tregimin e tij, autori e fillon nga vitet 2500 dhe 1800 para er&#235;s son&#235;, gjat&#235; migrimeve t&#235; ilir&#235;ve, thrak&#235;ve dhe skit&#235;ve, q&#235; t&#235; gjith&#235; pellazg&#235;, q&#235; vinin nga Turkmestani i Azis&#235;, t&#235; shtyr&#235; nga mongol&#235;t t&#235; cil&#235;t vinin nga lindja. Ai p&#235;rshkruan migrimet q&#235; arrijn&#235; n&#235; Karpatet dhe duke vazhduar m&#235; tej, qoft&#235; drejt Vien&#235;s, venecies apo Detit t&#235; Zi dhe detit Kaspik, Thrak&#235;s s&#235; sotme, pra Bullgaris&#235;, Maqedonis&#235;, etj, dhe n&#235; jug, drejt Shqip&#235;ris&#235; dhe bregut t&#235; Adriatikut. Ata pik&#235;takojn&#235; ngado popujt v&#235;llez&#235;r, pellazg&#235; autokton&#235;, me t&#235; cil&#235;t do t&#235; shkrihen me kalimin e koh&#235;s. P&#235;r autorin, vet&#235;m nj&#235; pjes&#235; e vog&#235;l e shqiptar&#235;ve jan&#235; pasardh&#235;s t&#235; ilir&#235;ve. Shqiptar&#235;t e tjer&#235;, grupet e t&#235; cil&#235;ve jan&#235; shp&#235;rndar&#235; n&#235;p&#235;r Shqip&#235;ri, Greqi, Turqi, Serbi, Itali dhe n&#235;p&#235;r ishujt, ata nuk jan&#235; pasardh&#235;s t&#235; ilir&#235;ve, por t&#235; deg&#235;ve t&#235; tjera t&#235; trungut pellazgjik. Ai na kujton se fjala Iliri &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; term gjeografik q&#235; p&#235;rfshin vendet e banuara nga ilir&#235;t, nd&#235;rkoh&#235; q&#235; Iliricum &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; term politik latin q&#235; u jepej ndarjeve t&#235; ndryshme t&#235; Perandoris&#235; romake.

Thrak&#235;t dhe ilir&#235;t, n&#235; kontakt me pellazg&#235;t autokton&#235;, thesalian&#235; apo epirot&#235;, filtruan n&#235; popullsin&#235; pellazgjike dhe autoktone t&#235; vendit q&#235; ende nuk quhej Greqi, p&#235;r t&#235; formuar k&#235;shtu dorian&#235;t n&#235; veri, eolian&#235;t n&#235; per&#235;ndim, jonian&#235;t n&#235; lindje. Pak nga pak, nga viti 2500 p.e.s. dhe 1800 p.e.s. eolian&#235;t dhe jonian&#235;t, n&#235; saj&#235; t&#235; migrimeve dhe p&#235;rzjerjeve t&#235; reja me pellazg&#235;t autokton&#235; t&#235; Peloponezit (q&#235; ende nuk quhej i till&#235 :shkelje syri:  krijuan akean&#235;t (t&#235; cil&#235;t u njoh&#235;n m&#235; mir&#235; q&#235; nga mbishkrimet e l&#235;na nga hitit&#235;t). Akean&#235;t p&#235;rhap&#235;n dialektin eoliano-akean n&#235; Thesali, Beoti, Arkadi dhe gjer n&#235; Eolid, n&#235; Azin&#235; e Vog&#235;l si dhe n&#235; Qipro. M&#235; s&#235; fundi, jan&#235; eolian&#235;t dhe akean&#235;t q&#235; shp&#235;rndan&#235; gjuh&#235;n greke n&#235; dialektet joniane dhe eoliane tek banor&#235;t m&#235; t&#235; vjet&#235;r t&#235; Greqis&#235;, tek karian&#235;t dhe popuj t&#235; tjer&#235;, me t&#235; cil&#235;t ata u p&#235;rzien.

Pellazg&#235;t kan&#235; si djep t&#235; tyren gjith&#235; Evrop&#235;n, bashk&#235; me pjes&#235;n m&#235; per&#235;ndimore t&#235; Azis&#235; s&#235; Vog&#235;l dhe pjes&#235;n veriore t&#235; Afrik&#235;s. Gjith&#235; k&#235;ta popuj t&#235; quajtur pellazg&#235;‚ (madje dhe nga autor&#235;t klasik&#235; q&#235; flisnin t&#235; nj&#235;jt&#235;n gjuh&#235;, pellazgjishten), edhe pse dialektet ndryshonin midis tyre. P&#235;rsa i p&#235;rket fjal&#235;s Pellazg, autori thot&#235; se vjen nga fjala greke „pellazgos“ apo „pelargos“. Ai e p&#235;rcakton etimologjin&#235; e saj si&#231; b&#235;n shpesh me vepr&#235;n e tij, duke hequr sufiksin grek „os“ dhe duke p&#235;rdorur pastaj monosilabet radikale t&#235; gjuh&#235;s“pellazgo-shqiptare“. Fjala „pellazg“ n&#235;nkupton „i lindur i bardh&#235;“ dhe nj&#235;koh&#235;sisht do t&#235; thot&#235; „bota primitive e bardh&#235; e Antikitetit“.

Gjuha e folur pellazgjike, edhe pse ngado &#235;sht&#235; e nj&#235;jt&#235;, zakonisht cil&#235;sohet n&#235;p&#235;rmjet emrave t&#235; viseve dhe vendeve ku ajo flitet si: argjiane, ariane, maqedonishte, epirote, iliriane, frigjiane, kariane, lidiane, likaoniane, etruske, oske, feniciane, venete, ligure, etj. Me zbarkimin e egjiptian&#235;ve, fenician&#235;ve dhe t&#235; popujve t&#235; tjer&#235;, rreth viteve 1750-1650 p.e.s., t&#235; Danaos, Cadmos, Kecrops, etj, n&#235; saj&#235; t&#235; zhvillimeve shoq&#235;rore, politike e gjuh&#235;sore, lind&#235;n greqishtja dhe latinishtja. T&#235; gjith&#235;, pushtuesit dhe emigrant&#235;t, p&#235;r t&#235; m&#235;suar gjuh&#235;n pellazgjishte, shtonin nj&#235; prapashtes&#235; ose nj&#235; parashtes&#235;, apo t&#235; dyja s&#235; bashku, sipas gjuh&#235;ve t&#235; tyre. Kjo ishte nj&#235; leht&#235;si, n&#235; saj&#235; t&#235; monosilabizmit n&#235; form&#235;n e pap&#235;rcaktuar t&#235; emrave dhe t&#235; rr&#235;nj&#235;ve t&#235; foljeve pellazgjike. Kjo solli dhe format e panumurta q&#235; p&#235;rmbante greqishtja e vjet&#235;r n&#235; fillimet e saj si dhe dialektet e n&#235;n-dialektet e shumta, si&#231; b&#235;nte pjes&#235; vet&#235; gjuha pellazgjike. K&#235;to dialekte filluan t&#235; pak&#235;sohen me kalimin e koh&#235;s n&#235; saj&#235; t&#235; migrimeve, zhvendosjeve dhe p&#235;rzjerjeve t&#235; popujve t&#235; ndrysh&#235;m, n&#235; nj&#235; koh&#235; q&#235; vendbanimet ndryshonin vazhdimisht. Greqishtes s&#235; vjet&#235;r iu desh m&#235; shum&#235; se nj&#235;mij&#235; vjet migrime t&#235; ndryshme, nga vitet 1650 n&#235; vitet 800-600 p.e.s. p&#235;r t&#235; q&#235;n&#235; gjuha e veprave t&#235; pavdek&#235;shme rreth viteve 500 p.e.s. at&#235;here kur epoka e art&#235; e Perikliut na e b&#235;n t&#235; njohur k&#235;t&#235; gjuh&#235; t&#235; admirueshme, duke na kujtuar se nj&#235; pakic&#235; e privilegjuar dhe elit&#235; e popullsis&#235; m&#235;sonte greqishten. Pjesa tjet&#235;r e popullsis&#235; ishte analfabete dhe vazhdonte t&#235; fliste gjuh&#235;n pellazgjike shqiptare.

Lidhur me origjin&#235;n e shkrimit, autori na thot&#235; se „t&#235; mo&#231;mit i kan&#235; b&#235;r&#235; t&#235; njohur se p&#235;rpara g&#235;rmave kadmeane, madje prej shum&#235; koh&#235;sh m&#235; par&#235;, ekzistonin g&#235;rmat pellazgjike“. Gjuha pellazgjike ka q&#235;n&#235; nj&#235; gjuh&#235; e shkruar me g&#235;rma t&#235; quajtura pellazgjike. Robert d’Angely, vazhdon t&#235; pohoj&#235; se „pas kat&#235;r sistemeve t&#235; m&#235;dha ideografike, mb&#235;rrijm&#235; tek shkrimi silabik e pastaj tek alfabetizmi“.

Gjithnj&#235; duke iu referuar shkrimtar&#235;ve grek&#235; t&#235; Antikitetit, g&#235;rmat e para q&#235; u shpik&#235;n ishin pellazgjike, t&#235; cilat fillimthi lind&#235;n n&#235; Egjipt e pastaj u shp&#235;rndan&#235; m&#235; gj&#235;r&#235;, s&#235; pari rreth Mesdheut e m&#235; tej, nga ku m&#235; pas, alfabeti fenician u soll n&#235; Teb&#235; nga Kadmi, &#231;’ka b&#235;ri q&#235; g&#235;rmat t&#235; quhen kadmiane. Autori shton se n&#235;qoft&#235;se &#231;ifut&#235;t shpik&#235;n pik&#235;-zanoret, ishin n&#235; fakt pellazg&#235;t ata q&#235; pat&#235;n nderin t&#235; krijojn&#235; zanoret. Nga ky alfabet pellazgo-fenician, dol&#235;n gjuh&#235;t helene, etruske dhe latine, t&#235; cilat jan&#235; kryesoret, dhe ku duhen shtuar dhe gjuh&#235;t pellazgo-tireniane, eteokretase, kadmiane, dhe gjuh&#235;t e tjera t&#235; Greqis&#235; ai ajo hitite, lisiane, lidiane, qipriote dhe gjuh&#235;t e tjera t&#235; Azis&#235; s&#235; Vog&#235;l si ombriane, oske, sabelike dhe gjuh&#235; t&#235; tjera n&#235; Itali, pa harruar alfabetet e ndryshme neo-latine, t&#235; cilat relativisht jan&#235; m&#235; t&#235; vona.

----------


## panchovilla

> Sa here qe ne forum sillen tema te tilla, qe meritojne me te vertete vemendje dhe respekt, del dikush qe do ta ktheje ate ne teme qesharake.
> Ne rast se nuk di gje, te pakten ke durim e lexo e meso, nese nuk ke gje per te thene, me mire hesht!
> 
> Keshtu Panchovilla!
> 
> Habitem me nje fakt, qe kur te huajt jane ata qe na sjellin shume materiale studimore per historine tone, del dikush nga padituria ose nese kjo tingellon e rende atehere po e ndryshoj, nga mosbesimi dhe nenvleftesimi i vlerave kombetare, nxin fleten duke shkruar me nje dore te dridhur fjale te pamenda!
> 
> Ne flasim ketu, ndersa ai studjuesi boshnjak po kryen germimet dhe po nxjerr ne drite vlera te fshehura per mijera vite, qe ndoshta neser do te flasin shume per historine dhe prejardhjen e popullit tone e jo vetem te atij.
> Pellazget kane qene nje popull qe kane populluar te gjithe Evropen!
> ...





O Zot o Zot kur behet secili shkenctar.
Problemi eshte se te dy gjerat s'mund te jane te verteta. Ose piramide eshte ilire ose eshte e vjeter 27 mije vjet. NUK ESHTE DIFERENCA DISA SHEKUJ APO 1 MIJE VJET. 20 MIJE VJET NDOSHTA.
Shiheni cka shkruani dhe mos u behuni qesharake qe te gjithe.
Edhe vet thashe se shume shkenctare thojne se iliret mund te jene 10 mije vjet te vjeter ne Ballkan por jo 27 mije vjet.

----------


## Baptist

I dashur perfaqesues i races njerezore:

Sanco Panco nuk ishte emeri i vertete i personazhit, ashtu sikurse Panco Villa nuk qe emery i vertete i Doroteo Arangos. E perbeshketa dhe realizmi i dy pseudove qendron tek Panco qe si Texican qe je duhet t'ja njohesh permbatjen prozaike.

Te mos kuptosh thelbin e debatit eshte e pranueshme. Ta kamxhikosh kete si vlere realiste, eshte te shesesh thundrat per kepuce.

Tani ti kthehemi temes. Cili eshte ndryshimi cilesor midis 10 dhe 27 mije vjeteve?

----------


## panchovilla

> I dashur perfaqesues i races njerezore:
> 
> Sanco Panco nuk ishte emeri i vertete i personazhit, ashtu sikurse Panco Villa nuk qe emery i vertete i Doroteo Arangos. E perbeshketa dhe realizmi i dy pseudove qendron tek “Panco” qe si Texican qe je duhet t'ja njohesh permbatjen prozaike.
> 
> Te mos kuptosh thelbin e debatit eshte e pranueshme. Ta kamxhikosh kete si vlere realiste, eshte te shesesh thundrat per kepuce.
> 
> Tani ti kthehemi temes. Cili eshte ndryshimi cilesor midis 10 dhe 27 mije vjeteve?


Ndryshimi cilseor mes 10 mije dhe 27 mije vjet?

Oaa! Shko  pak meso histori. Dmth merr naj klase histori te thjesht fare dhe e kupton dallimin.
Tani kush e permendi i pari nuk me kujtohet emri. Nese kthehemi aq ne histori kemi te bejme fjale per Neandertal apo gjera te tilla. 
Teme intereante po. Por kronologjia eshte *paradoks*
Pse nuk jeni realiste ketu pra?

----------


## DYDRINAS

> O Zot o Zot kur behet secili shkenctar.
> Problemi eshte se te dy gjerat s'mund te jane te verteta. Ose piramide eshte ilire ose eshte e vjeter 27 mije vjet. NUK ESHTE DIFERENCA DISA SHEKUJ APO 1 MIJE VJET. 20 MIJE VJET NDOSHTA.
> Shiheni cka shkruani dhe mos u behuni qesharake qe te gjithe.
> Edhe vet thashe se shume shkenctare thojne se iliret mund te jene 10 mije vjet te vjeter ne Ballkan por jo 27 mije vjet.



OK! Tani je ne teme!
Falemnderit per "vleresimin". Nese shkrova ashtu, kete e bera thjesht per te te futur ne teme.

Nejse, ne fakt nga te gjitha leximet e bera gjate ketyre dy diteve per temen ne fjale, nuk kam hasur fare moshen "27 mije vjecare" te piramides, por vetem ne faqen e djeshme te Top-Channel!
Ndersa autori dhe studjues te tjere nuk kane percaktuar nje moshe te kesaj piramide, ndoshta eshte bere dhe nje gabim!

----------


## panchovilla

> OK! Tani je ne teme!
> Falemnderit per "vleresimin". Nese shkrova ashtu, kete e bera thjesht per te te futur ne teme.
> 
> Nejse, ne fakt nga te gjitha leximet e bera gjate ketyre dy diteve per temen ne fjale, nuk kam hasur fare moshen "27 mije vjecare" te piramides, por vetem ne faqen e djeshme te Top-Channel!
> Ndersa autori dhe studjues te tjere nuk kane percaktuar nje moshe te kesaj piramide, ndoshta eshte bere dhe nje gabim!


Tani ju jeni ne teme pra hiqeni 27 mije vjetshin. Mbaron puna

----------


## DYDRINAS

Tani sa lexova ne nje faqe kroate se mosha e piramides mendohet te jete 12 mije vjecare!

http://www.vecernji-list.hr/newsroom...03566/index.do

----------


## DYDRINAS

Objavljujući rezultate višemjesečnih geoloških i arheoloških istraživanja na području Visokog, Osmanagić je ustvrdio da se ispod sadašnjeg brda Visočica krije stepenasta piramida stara oko 12.000 godina.

Ose mendohet te jete *parailire* dhe te kete nje moshe prej 27 mije vjetesh.

----------


## panchovilla

> Objavljujući rezultate višemjesečnih geoloških i arheoloških istraživanja na području Visokog, Osmanagić je ustvrdio da se ispod sadašnjeg brda Visočica krije stepenasta piramida stara oko 12.000 godina.
> 
> Ose mendohet te jete *parailire* dhe te kete nje moshe prej 27 mije vjetesh.


A eshte 12 mije apo 27 mije kete po e pyes?
Kjo ndryshon shume. PLus qe kjo piramide tani sa eshte gjetur. Asgje nuk eshte e sigurte e ju flisni sikur gjithcka te jete e vertetuar shkenctarisht.

----------

